# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  جدول القراءات الحسينية لمنطقة القطيف والهفوف

## abu noura

[align=center]بهذه المناسبه العظيمه على الامه الاسلاميه وعلى المسلمين وخاصة الشيعة اقدم احر التعازي لنبي الامه محمد ابن عبدالله و لسيدي ومولاي الامام المنتظر عجل الله تعالي فرجه الشريف والى كافة المسليمن كما اهدي لكم هذه الاماكن الشريفه لمجالس العزاء في مناطقنا الحبيبه من القطيف الى الاحساء:-
  [/align]
[align=center]جدول القراءات الحسينية بالقطيف[/align]
 [align=center]الخطيب                       المكان             	     الزمان
السيد حيدر العوامي	مسجد الإمام الجواد     بعد صلاة العشاء 
الشيخ عبد الله الحمالي	حسينية أهل البيت                      7.30 
ملا عبد الرسول البصاروه   حسينية مياس                  	  8 
ملا حسين	                   حسينية البيات                   	8.45 
الشيخ عبد الرسول البياب   حسينية النهاش	                     9 
ملا عبد الرسول البصاروه  حسينية السنان	9.15 
السيد ضياء الخباز           حسينية آل جمعة                   	9.15 
الشيخ هاني الخاتم	مسجد الإمام الخوئي (قدس سره)	9.20 
الشيخ محمد الخميس	  حسينية الزاير	               9.30 
الشيخ عبد الحميد المرهون حسينية الحوار	                9.45 
الشيخ محمد المادح	    مسجد المسألة	                 10 
السيد منير الخباز	مسجد الإمام علي                           10 
الشيخ فوزي السيف	حسينية العوامي                   	10.30 
الشيخ مصطفى الموسى	مسجد الإمام الحسين                       11 
جدول القراءات الحسينية بصفوى
الخطيب	                المكان                                       الزمان
السيد عمران مجلس الحاج حسين حسن داؤود	       7.30 ص 
الشيخ عبدالله سنبل	حسينية السيد مكي السادة     8.00   ص 
السيد عمران	حسينية الرسول الأعظم        8.40 ص 
الشيخ محمود السيف	الحسينية المهدية	    9.45 ص 
السيد عمران	مسجد العباس                  10.30 ص
السيد حيدر العوامي	مجلس آل مبارك                3.30ع
الشيخ محممد معتوق الصادق الحسينية الحيدرية	4.00 ع
الشيخ فوزي السيف	مجلس آل إبراهيم	4.00 ع
الشيخ علي عبد الكريم العيسى	مسجد الإمام الحسن  4.15 ع  
الشيخ محمد المدلوح	الحسينية الجعفرية	4.15 ع 
الشيخ علي صلاح	الحسينية المهدية	4.15 ع 
الشيخ فيصل العوامي	 مجلس صالح مرهون	4.30 ع 
الشيخ سعيد مكي الخويلدي	مسجد النور	7.00 ل  
الشيخ علي صلاح	الحسينية الجعفرية	7.30 ل  
الشيخ محمد صلاح	مجلس عبد الله العجاج	7.30 ل 
الشيخ عبد الحميد العباس حسينية الإمام الحسن  (الحسنية)7.45 ل 
السيد حيدر العوامي	مسجد الإمام الباقر       7.45 ل 
الشيخ سعيد مكي الخويلدي مسجد الإمام زين العابدين7.45   ل  
السيد عمران	الحسينية الحيدرية	8.15   ل 
الشيخ حسن القروص	مجلس مكي علي آل عبد ربه 8.15 ل  
السيد منير الخباز	مسجد الزهراء  8.30 ل 
الشيخ طالب آل مويس	مجلس  عبد الكريم العيسى 8.30 ل  
الشيخ جعفر عبدالعال	حسينية الرسول الأعظم  8.30 ل 
الشيخ علي صلاح	مجلس أبو نافع (عوامي)	8.45 ل  
الشيخ علي النشمي	مجلس آل مويس	9.00 ل  
الشيخ حسن مكي الخويلدي مسجد الإمام الحسين 	9.15 ل 

جدول القراءات الحسينية بسيهات
الخطيب	                     المكان                           الزمان
الملاّ عبدالرسول البصارة  الكبيش الديرة	      08:30 ص 
الشيخ علي مال الله 	مسجد الإمام الرضا  الديرة    08:30    ص 
الملاّ أحمد خميس 	الناصر الديرة                09:30 ص اً
الشيخ عبد الحميد الغمعام  السيهاتي الديرة	09:30 ص 
الشيخ علي آل صلاح 	الراشد الديرة	10:00 ص 
الشيخ عبد الحميد عباس الخليفة الديرة	10:30 ص 
الشيخ عبدالمحسن الزواد 	الزبيّل النقا	03:15 ع اً
الشيخ شاكر المعلم 	الملاّ علي الحالة	03:30 ع 
الملاّ جمال الخباز 	المنتظر (الشاخور) الخصاب	04:00 ع 
الملاّ أحمد الخميس 	السيهاتي الديرة	04:00 ع 
الشيخ حبيب الدبيس 	الراشد الديرة	04:00 ع 
الشيخ صادق الرواغة 	البوري الديرة	04:15 ع 
الملاّ حسين السماعيل 	الإمام الحسين الخصاب	04:20 ع 
الشيخ عبد الحميد المرهون  المطوّع الديرة	04:45 ع 
السيد منير الخباز 	الناصر الديرة	07:00 م 
الشيخ حسن الخويلدي 	الراشد الديرة	07:30 م 
السيد كامل الحسن 	الكبيش الديرة	07:45 م 
الشيخ أحمد العيد 	مسجد الإمام الرضا الديرة08:15 م 
الشيخ هاني الخاتم 	اليوسف مدينة العمال	08:15 م 
الشيخ حبيب الدبيس 	الملاّ علي الحالة	08:15 م 
الشيخ فيصل العوامي 	الزهراء (الشهاب) الخصاب08:30 م 
الشيخ حسن المبيريك 	النصر الديرة	08:30 م 
الشيخ شاكر المعلم 	الحبيل السلام	08:30 م 
الشيخ عبدالقادر السيهاتي البوري الديرة	09:00 م 
الملاّ أحمد الخميس 	السيهاتي الديرة	09:00 م  
الشيخ جعفر الداود 	الزبيّل النقا	09:00 م 
الملاّ عارف السنبل 	الإمام الحسين الخصاب 	09:20 م 
الشيخ شاكر المعلم 	الخليفة الديرة 	09:30 م 
الشيخ سعيد أبو المكارم 	الناصر الديرة	09:30 م 
الشيخ محمود السيف 	الرميح الفردوس	09:45 م 
الشيخ أحمد العيد 	المنتظر (الشاخور) الخصاب10:30 م 

جدول القراءات الحسينية بالعوامية
الخطيب	      المكان                     	الزمان
الخطيب الملا أحمد الشيخ أحمد	 منزله- كربلاء  7.30 ص  
الخطيب الملا علي النشمي منزل الحاج أحمد مطر 	7.30 ص  
الشيخ رضي مطر	 منزل - حي الريف	8.30 ص 
الشيخ عبد العظيم المشيخص منزل   علي   الربح - 8.30 ص 
الخطيب الملا احمد الشيخ احمد منزل  منصورالزاهر- كربلاء	9 ص  
الخطيب الملا عبد الجليل الزاهرمنزل أحمد   السيهاتي - بحي الريف	9 ص  
الخطيب الملا علي بن احمد الشيخ	منزله  -قرب البلدية	10  الخطيب السيد عمران	منزل علي بن  الفرج - قرب البلدية	10  الخطيب الملا عبد الجليل الزاهرمنزل سعود  النمر  - الجميمة قرب المسجد	10 صباحاً 
الخطيب الملا علي محمد جواد المزين	حسينية الزواورة – العريض- كربلاء	10.30 صباحاً 
الخطيب الملا عيسى البدن حسينية الغميري - حي الريف 10.30 ص 
الشيخ حسن الصباح مجلس الحاج حسين أحمد الجشي - الديرة	10.45  الشيخ علي عبد الكريم العيسى	مسجد العباس  - بالقوع
(يوجد مكان للنساء)	بعد صلاة الظهرين 
الشيخ حسين العباس	منزل الحاج المرحوم حسن دخيل آل عريف - 
قرب نادي السلام	2 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا حسن علي نجران	منزل الحاج جاسم عبد الله القصير - 
الجميمة قرب البريد	2.30 عصراً 
الشيخ حسين الصباح	حسينية فاطمة الزهراء (عليها السلام) -
 المحسن فريق الشملي	3 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا عيسى البدن	منزل الحاج حسين بنعلي تحيفة  - 
حي الريف دوينق	3 عصراً 
الشيخ علي آل زايد	منزل الحاج منصور محمد شهاب - حي الريف	3 عصراً 
مجموعة من المشائخ	مسجد العباس  بالقوع 
(الشبل الحسيني الاعمار 7-14 سنة)	3 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا عبد الجليل الزاهر	منزل المرحوم الحاج حسن عبد الله الزاهر- 
الجميمة قرب المسجد	3.30 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا علي بن احمد الشيخ	منزل الحاج الملا علي بن أحمد الشيخ - 
الجميمة غرب	3.30 عصراً 
الشيخ فيصل العوامي	مسجد الامام الرضا  «ابو العصافير» -  
طريق السد	3.30 عصراً 
الشيخ علي آل زايد	حسينية المرحوم الحاج محمد عبد الله الفرج - 
الديرة	3.45 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا عبدالجليل الزاهر	منزل الحاج احمد رضي حيدر - فريق الغربي	4 عصراً 
الشيخ فريد الشيوخ	منزل المرحوم الحاج علي محمد الموسى 
(السموم) -  الجميمة غرب	4 عصراً 
الشيخ سلمان ابو المكارم	منزل الحاج جعفر محمد الشيخ جعفر - 
الجميمة قرب البريد	4.30 عصراً 
الشيخ عادل عبد الله الشيخ	مسجد العباس  - بالقوع 
(يوجد مكان للاخوات)	4.30 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا عبد النبي الخاتم	حسينية أهل البيت  حي الريف
4.30 عصراً 
الخطيب الملا علي محمد جواد المزين 	مجلس الحاج حسين احمد الجشي - الديرة	4.30 عصراً 
السيد مهدي الشعلة	مسجد الرسول الأعظم  - الجميمة 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	4.45 عصراً 
الشيخ حسين الصباح	مسجد الإمام المنتظر  - حي الريف 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات) 	5 عصراً 
الشيخ علي حسن آل زايد	مسجد العباس  - القوع 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	بعد صلاة العشائين 
الشيخ علي هلال الصيود	ساحة كربلاء 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	بعد صلاة العشائين 
الشيخ فيصل العوامي	مسجد الإمام المنتظر  - حي الريف 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	بعد صلاة العشائين 
الشيخ رضي آل مطر (5) ليال ومجموعة من مشائخ العوامية (5) ليال	حسينية فاطمة الحرة أم البنين - داخل الديرة	بعد صلاة العشائين 
الخطيب الملا عيسى البدن	مسجد الشيخ محمد - داخل الديرة	بعد صلاة العشائين 
الخطيب السيد عمران	حسينية الشيخ علي أبو عبد الكريم الخنيزي - 
الديرة	7.15 ليلاً 
الشيخ حسين الصباح	منزل الحاج حسن أحمد الدبيسي  - 
الجميمة غرب	7.30 ليلاً 
الخطيب الملا احمد الشيخ احمد	منزل الحاج احمد حبيب الأسود - حي الريف	8 ليلاً 
الخطيب الملا علي بن أحمد الشيخ	منزل الحاج الملا علي بن احمد الشيخ - 
الجميمة غرب	8 ليلاً 
الخطيب ملا عيسى البدن	منزل الحاج سعيد رضي هزيم - 
حي الريف المشطبة	8 ليلاً 
الشيخ محمد علي البيابي	منزل الحاج محمد علي مدن الفرج - حي الريف	8 ليلاً 
الشيخ ناجي العبادي	منزل الحاج حسن جواد نصيف - حي الريف	8 ليلاً 
الشيخ حسين التاروتي	حسينية الزواورة – العريض- كربلاء	8.30 ليلاً 
الشيخ سعيد ابو المكارم	حسينية السادة - المنيرة	8.45 ليلاً 
الشيخ سلمان البو المكارم	حسينية فاطمة الزهراء (عليها السلام) - 
المحسن فريق الشملي	9 ليلاً 
الشيخ غازي المشهدي	حسينية المنتظر  اللباد - الجميمة غرب 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	8.45 ليلاً 
السيد ميثم القصاب	حسينية أهل البيت  - حي الريف
9 ليلاً 
الخطيب الملا محمد حسن الفردان	حسينية المرحوم الحاج محمد عبدالله الفرج - 
الديرة	9.30 ليلاً 
الشيخ وصفي الشيوخ	منزل الحاج عبد الله بن حمدون - 
فريق الشملي الطفيف	9.30 ليلاً 
الشيخ عادل عبد الله آل الشيخ	منزل الحاج عبد الله محمد آل الشيخ - الديرة	10 ليلاً 
الخطيب الملا علي النشمي	منزل الحاج احمد مطر - قرب الدفاع المدني	10 ليلاً 
الخطيب الملا علي محمد جواد المزين	مسجد العباس  - القوع
10 ليلاً 
الشيخ أمين المحفوظ	منزل الحاج علي محمد تحيفة - العمارة	10.30 ليلاً 
الشيخ حسن الخويلدي (5) ليال- والشيخ سعيد الخويلدي (5) ليال	مسجد الرسول الأعظم  - الجميمة 
(يوجد مكان للأخوات)	10.30 ليلاً 

جدول المجالس الحسينية بحلة محيش
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الملا حسن آل باقر	حسينية البوري	7.10 ص 
الملا حسين حسن آل باقر	حسينية الشعلة	7.40 ص 
الشيخ حسن مبيريك	حسينية النغموش	8.00 ص 
الملا حسين الباقر	حسينية الامام الحسين  (العودة)
3.30 ع 
الملا عبد الله الغواي	حسينية الشبيبة	4.00 ع 
الملا حسن آل باقر	حسينية السيد صالح	4.10 ع 
الشيخ علي الصيود	حسينية العوامي	4.30ع 
الشيخ محمد المادح	حسينية الشعلة	4.45ع 
الشيخ حسين خميس	مسجد الزهراء 	بعد صلاة المغرب 
الشيخ علي الجنبي	مسجد الشيخ مفلح	6.30م 
الملا حسين حسن آل باقر	حسينية السيد صالح	7.00م 
الملا حسين آل باقر	حسينية الامام الحسين  
8.00م 
الشيخ أحمد الدرويش	حسينية النغموش	8.00م 
الشيخ محمد آل باقر	مسجد الشيخ عقيل	8.00م 
الشيخ محمود السيف	حسينية العوامي	8.15م 
الملا عبد الودود ابو زيد	حسينية الشبيبة	9.00م 
الشيخ رضى العجيان	ديوانية الشيخ رضى	9.30م 
الملا حسن آل باقر	حسينية البوري	9.45م 
الملا حسن آل باقر	حسينية اليوسف	بعد حسينية البوري
 [/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]جدول المجالس الحسينية بالخويلدية
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
السيد حيدر السادة	حسينية الإمام الصادق (المربعة)	6.00ص 
الشيخ حسن التاروتي	حسينية ام هلال	8.00 ص 
السيد علوي عمران الشرفاء	حسينية السيد حيدر	9.00 ص 
الشيخ جعفر الأمرد	حسينية الرضوان	10.00ص 
الشيخ عبد العظيم المشيخص	حسينية السيد شبر	10.00 ص 
الشيخ عبد الرسول البيابي	حسينية الحمقان	3.15ع 
السيد علوي عمران الشرفاء	حسينية السيد عدنان السادة	3.30ع 
الشيخ مصطفى الموسى	حسينية المرزوق	4.15 ع 
الملا عبدالحميد الغمغام	حسينية حسن صالح ابو شلوة	5.00 ع 
الخطيب حسن درويش (الرادود زكي البحراني)	مجلس السيد محمد السادة	7.15 م 
الشيخ عبد العظيم المشيخص	حسينية زواد	7.30 م 
السيد حسن السادة	حسينية احمد مدن	7.30 م 
السيد هاشم السادة	مجلس السيد هاشم السادة	7.30 م 
السيد حيدر السادة	حسينية الإمام الصادق  (المربعة)
8.00م 
الشيخ علي المعلم	حسينية ام هلال	8.15 م 
الشيخ جعفر الأمرد والشيخ علي القطان (تناوب)	حسينية المرزوق	8.30 م 
الملا حسن الباقر	حسينية الحاج علي مكي آل أبراهيم	8.30 م 
السيد صالح السادة	منزل الحاج الرضوان	8.30 م 
الشيخ حميد العباس	حسينية الحمقان	9.00م 
السيد علوي عمران الشرفاء	حسينية زواد	9.00 م 
السيد عمران الهاشم	حسينية الصحاف	9.30 م 
الشيخ علي القطان	حسينية حسن صالح ابو شلوة	9.45 م 
الشيخ جعفر الأمرد	حسينية الرضوان	10.00م 
السيد وجيه الناصر	مجلس السيد أسعد السادة	10.15 م 
السيد يوسف جبر العباس والسيد فخر الشرفاء (تناوب)	حسينية أهل البيت 	10.30 م
جدول المجالس الحسينية بأم الحمام 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الشيخ سعيد المضيخر	منزل الحاج عبدالله الحرقان	7.00 صباحاً 
الملا كاظم المرهون 	منزل فقيد المنبر الشيخ عبدالعظيم المرهون	8.00 صباحاً 
الشيخ محمد النطار 	مجلس البراك 	8.30 صباحاً 
الشيخ علي المشهد 	منزل السيد إبراهيم العلوي 	9.00صباحاً 
سماحة السيد علي الجراش 	حسينية السادة 	9.30 صباحاً 
الشيخ عبدالحميد المرهون 	حسينية قمبر 	10.30 صباحاً 
الشيخ علي المشهد 	حسينية آل محمد علي 	4.00 عصراً 
الشيخ جعفر آل عبدالعال 	حسينية آل عبدالعال 	4.00 عصراً 
سماحة السيد علي الجراش 	حسينية آل قيصوم 	4.45 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ جاسم الدعسري 	مسجد الجبلة 	6.30 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ سعيد الحرز 	مسجد الامام الحسن عليه السلام (المقبرة) 	6.30 مساءاً 
الشيخ فيصل عيد 	حسينية العوامي 	8.30 مساءاً 
الملا مرتضى بن الشيخ عبدالحميد المرهون 	حسينية آل عباس 	7.30 مساءاً 
الشيخ علي مال الله 	منزل أبو سجاد عبيد (القوع)	8.00 مساءاً 
الشيخ أحمد القطري 	مسجد الجامع 	8.00 مساءاً 
الشيخ وصفي الشيوخ 	منزل الحاج أبو كاظم شبيب 	8.00 مساءاً 
منزل علي الطلالوة 	سماحة السيد علي الجراش 	8.15 مساءاً 
الملا مرتضى بن الشيخ عبدالحميد المرهون 	مجلس البراك 	8.20 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ ناجي الكعيبي 	حسينية الكعيبي 	8.45 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ سعيد الحرز 	حسينية الحاج منصور الحرز رحمه الله 	8.30 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ مصطفى المرهون 	حسينية الشيخ منصور المرهون	9.00 مساءاً 
سماحة السيد علي الجراش 	حسينية السبطين بالقوع 	9.30 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالغني عباس 	حسينية الامام الحسين (الحرز) 	9.30 مساءاً 
الشيخ حسن المبيريك 	حسينية السادة 	9.30 مساءاً 
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالحميد عباس 	حسينية آل قيصوم 	10.00 مساءاً 
جدول المجالس الحسينية بجزيرة تاروت 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الملا ابو شريف العسكري	حسينية الحاج محمد العباس بالجبل	7.00 ص 
الملا جمال الخباز	حسينية الحاج محمد العباس بالجبل	9.00 م 
السيد وجيه الهاشم	مسجد ارض الجبل (ش. فايز) 	5.00 م 
الملا عباس المبشر 	مسجد ارض الجبل (ش. فايز)	9.00 م 
السيد عدنان التتان 	حسينية محمود بالجبل	10.00 م 
الملا عبد الرسول البصارى	مجلس الفريحين بالدشة	3.45 م 
الشيخ عباس المحروس 	حسينية التركي بالدشة	4.45 ع 
الشيخ عبد العظيم المشيخص	حسينية التركي بالدشة	9.30 م 
احد الخطباء	مسجد الجبيل بالدشة	10.30م 
الشيخ حسن مبيريك 	مسجد الجبيل بالدشة	5.00 م 
الشيخ حسن مبيريك	مسجد زين العابدين  بالدشة 
4.30 ع 
الملا نذير المسيري	مسجد زين العابدين  بالدشة 
8.00 م 
الشيخ عباس المحروس 	مسجد زين العابدين  بالدشة 
10.30 م 
احد الخطباء	مجلس نصر بن حمود بالدشة 	مساءاً 
الشيخ محمدالصادق 	حسينية آل سيف بالدشة 	4.45 ع 
الشيخ محمد آل نويس 	حسينية آل سيف بالدشة 	9.00 م 
الشيخ عبد الحميد المرهون	حسينية الفردان بالدشة 	8.30 ص 
الشيخ زهير المختار	حسينية المحتار بالدشة 	4.00 ع 
الشيخ احمد القطري	مجلس ابو عبدالله الحجاج بالغسيل	7.00 م 
الشيخ عبد الحميد الغمغام	حسينية الزهراء بالغسيل	10.00 م 
الشيخ ابراهيم السني	مسجد ابي ذر الغفاري بالحسينية 	بعد صلاة المغرب 
الشيخ عبد الحميد الغمغام	حسينية العرادي بالوقف	8.30 م 
الملا محمد الرويس 	حسينية الصايغ بالوقف	4.00 ع 
الملا خليل ابو زيد 	حسينية الصايغ بالوقف	7.30 م 
السيد كامل الهاشم	حسينية الفردان بالوقف	9.15 م 
الملا محسن الحمام	مجلس الحاج عون الجنوبي بالحوامي	5.30 ص 
الشيخ حسين العباس	مسجد الإمام المنتظر بالحوامي	3.30 ع 
الشيخ عبد الأمير الصايغ	حسينية آل مطر بالحوامي 	4.15 ع 
الشيخ عمار العسكري 	مجلس ابو رمزي الزاير بالحوامي	7.30 م 
الملا محمد العقيلي	حسينية القلاف بالحوامي	8.00 م 
الملا معين الخباز	مجلس الحاج نجيب الصادق بالحوامي	8.30 م 
الملا حسين ابو زيد	حسينية ابو كامل بالديرة	6.00 ص 
الملا خليل ابو زيد 	حسينية ابو كامل بالديرة 	8.00م 
الملا خليل ابو زيد	حسينية ابو عبد السلام الصادق بالديرة 	6.30 ص 
الملا خليل ابو زيد 	مجلس الحاج علي عوجان بالديرة 	7.00ص 
الشيخ صلاح الطيب	حسينية آل شلي بالديرة 	8.00 ص 
الشيخ عبد الهادي الصفار 	مسجد الشيخ رضي الصفار بالديرة 	8.30 ص 
الشيخ رضا الصفار	مسجد الشيخ رضي الصفار بالديرة 	3.00 ع 
الملا حميد القطري	مسجد الشيخ رضي الصفار بالديرة 	8.30 م 
الشيخ فيصل العوامي	حسينية عبد الكريم آل محمد حسين بالديرة 	9.00 ص 
الشيخ زهير المختار	حسينية عبد الكريم آل محمد حسين بالديرة 	8.00 م 
الملا عبد الرسول البصارى 	حسينية الشايب بالديرة 	10.00 ص 
الملا احمد العسكري	حسينية الشايب بالديرة 	9.00 م 
الشيخ حسن مبيريك	مسجد الرفعة بالديرة 	9.30 ص 
الشيخ عبد العزيز المصلي	مسجد الرفعة بالديرة 	3.45 م 
الملا محمد المسيري	مجلس الشيخ منصور آل سيف بالديرة 	11.00 ص 
الشيخ حسن الخويلدي	مجلس الشيخ منصور آل سيف بالديرة 	4.45 ع 
الملا محمد العقيلي	مجلس الشيخ منصور آل سيف بالديرة 	9.00 م 
الشيخ احمد القطري	مجلس الحاج سعد القطري بالديرة 	2.15 ع[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]جدول المجالس الحسينية بالربيعية
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الملا علي الحبيب	حسينية ابو ناصر العقيلي	7.00 ص 
الملا علي الحبيب	حسينية عمارة	8.15 ص 
الملا علي المعيلو	حسينية الحجيري	9.30 ص 
الشيخ حسام سلاط	حسينية الحجيري	8.30 م 
الملا محمد العقيلي	مجلس القديحي	10.15 ص 
الشيخ عبد العظيم	حسينية الماجد	11.00 ص 
الشيخ عبد العظيم	حسينية الماجد	4.30 ص 
الملا علي الحبيب	حسينية الجمعان	3.30 ع 
الملا محمد العسكري	حسينية معتوق الجمعان	4.00ع 
السيد فاضل درويش	حسينية ابو جعفر حبيل	4.00 ع 
السيد فاضل درويش	حسينية ابو جعفر حبيل	9.30 م 
الشيخ مصطفى المرهون	مسجد الفتح	4.30 ع 
الملا محمد العقيلي	مسجد الفتح	بعد صلاة المغرب 
السيد حسن شوكان	حسينية الشباب	عصرا ومساءاً 
الشيخ زهير المختار	حسينية نورية	عصراً 
الشيخ صلاح	حسينية نورية	8.10 م 
الملا عبد الحميد الغمام	مسجد العباس	بعد صلاة المغرب 
مفتوح	مسجد الإمام الرضا  
بعد صلاة المغرب 
السيد فاضل درويش	مسجد ابو هاني الصادق	بعد صلاة المغرب 
السيد فاضل درويش	مجلس السيد عباس	7.30 م 
مفتوح	حسينية الدبيسي	8.15م 
الشيخ عباس المحروس	حسينية محمد العقيلي	10.00م
جدول المجالس الحسينية بسنابس
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الشيخ محمد الطيب	حسينية الرضي	8.00 ص 
الملا محمد العفيريت	حسينية الناصري	9.00 ص 
الملا محمد المسيري	حسينية مسجد عيسى أبن مريم 	9.00 ص 
الملا عبد المعين الخباز	حسينية مسجد عيسى أبن مريم 	4.00 ع 
الملا عبد المحسن الحمام	حسينية مسجد عيسى أبن مريم 	7.00م 
السيد عدنان التتان	حسينية عبد الله هلال	9.15 ص 
الشيخ مبارك الغراش	حسينية عبد الله هلال	4.15 ع 
الملا محمد العقيلي	مسجد الفتح	9.30 ص 
الملا عباس المبشر	مسجد الفتح	4.15 ع 
الشيخ محمدالمدلوح	حسينية المعزى	10.00 ص 
الشيخ حسن العباس	حسينية المعزى	10.45 م 
الملا حسين ابو زيد	حسينية السيد عيسى 	10.00 ص 
الشيخ حسين الخميس	حسينية السيد عيسى	4.15 ع 
الشيخ حسن مبيريك	مسجد الشيخ محمد	10.45 ص 
الشيخ علي عبد الكريم 	مسجد الشيخ محمد	8.45 م 
الشيخ عبد الرسول البيابي	حسينية مكي الخباز	10.45 ص 
الشيخ عبد الحميد الغمام	حسينية مكي الخباز	9.15 م 
الشيخ علي المعاتيق	مسجد الإمام الصادق  
12.30م 
الشيخ فوزي آل سيف	مسجد الإمام الصادق 	9.15م 
الشيخ ناجي الزواد	حسينية الصادقية	3.15 ع 
السيد محمد الصاخن	حسينية السيد الخوئي (قدس سره)	3.30 ع 
السيد هاشم الخباز	حسينية السيد الخوئي (قدس سره)	8.20 م 
الشيخ حسن الخويلدي	حسينية الزهراء 	3.45 ع 
الشيخ جعفر العبد العال	حسينية العودة	4.45 ع 
الملا عبد الرسول البصارى	حسينية العودة	10.00 م 
الشيخ محمد آل نويس	مسجد الزهراء 	6.30م 
الشيخ مصطفى الموسى	حسينية الرسول الأعظم 	8.00 م 
الشيخ صلاح الطيب	حسينية مهدي الضامن	8.15 م 
السيد مهدي الشعلة	حسينية حسن إبراهيم الضامن 	8.15 م 
الشيخ محمد عفيريت	مسجد الإمام الهادي 	9.00 م
جدول المجالس الحسينية بالخارجية وحي الشمال
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
مفتوح	حسينية العلق	10.00ص 
الشيخ مصطفى المرهون	حسينية البيابي	10.45ص 
الشيخ عبد الأمير الصايغ	حسينية ام البنين 	4.00 ع 
الشيخ علي مال الله 	حسينية ام البنين 	9.00م 
الشيخ ناجي الكعبيي	حسينية الحبيب	7.45م[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]جدول المجالس الحسينية بالمناخ والمحدود 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الشيخ محمد علي البيابي 	مسجد الامام الحسين  
9.30 م 
الملا عارف الطويل	مسجد الإما م الحجة  
8.45 م 
الشيخ ابراهيم الغراش	مسجد الرسول الأعظم  
8.30 م 
الشيخ سعود شروفنا	حسينية الحداد	10.00 م 
الملا عارف سنبل	حسينية أم البنين  
10.00م 
جدول المجالس الحسينية بالمنيرة 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
السيد محمد العوامي	حسينية الزهراء  
4.45 ع 
الشيخ محمد خليل ابو زيد	حسينية الزهراء  
8.30 م 
السيد مجيد الشاخوري	مسجد وحسينية الإمام  
بعد صلاة المغرب 
السيد حسن هاشم الخباز	حسينية ام البنين (ابونبيل)	9.20 م
جدول المجالس الحسينية بتركيا 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
السيد محمد القصاب	حسينية الرسول الأعظم 	4.30 ع 
الملا عبد النبي خاتم	حسينية الرسول الأعظم 	8.30 م 
الملا مرتضى البيابي	مجلس الشباب (الموسى)	7.15 م 
الملا عبد الودود ابو زيد	مجلس النابوذ	7.30 م 
الملا حسن الباقر	مجلس سعيد اليعقوب	7.45م 
الشيخ عباس المحروس	مجلس ابو ذيب	7.45م 
الشيخ عبد العظيم المشيخص	مجلس الشميمي	8.15 م 
الشيخ محمد المناميين	حسينية المرتضى	9.30 م
جدول المجالس الحسينية بالجارودية 
الخطيب	المكان	الزمان
الشيخ علي الشملاوي	حسينية المدن	7.00 صباحاً 
ملا حسن بن محمد آل باقر	حسينية أحمد عبد اللطيف	8.00 صباحاً 
ملا حسن بن قاسم	مجلس ملا حسن بن قاسم	بعد مجلس أحمد عبد اللطيف 
ملا عبد الحسين آل ليث	حسينية آل ليث	8.30 صباحاً 
السيد عمران	حسينية المدن	3.15 عصراً 
الشيخ عبد الحميد الغمغام	حسينية المعراج	3.45 عصراً 
الشيخ علي المعلم	حسينية الأصيل	4.15 عصراً 
السيد مجيد الشاخوري	حسينية السليمان	4.20 عصراً 
ملا حسن بن قاسم	مجلس عبد النبي الرمضان	4.30 عصراً 
الشيخ ناجي الكعيبي	حسينية آل رمضان	4.55 عصراً 
الشيخ علي المعلم	مسجد الحصمية	بعد صلاة العشائين مباشرة 
الأستاذ/ عارف سنبل	مسجد الإمام الحسن	بعد صلاة العشائين مباشرة 
ملا حسن آل شهاب	حسينية المدن	7.25 مساءً 
ملا حسن بن محمد آل باقر	حسينية أحمد عبد اللطيف	8.00 مساءً 
ملا حسن بن قاسم	مجلس ملا حسن بن قاسم	بعد مجلس أحمد عبد اللطيف 
الشيخ حسن المطوع	حسينية الأصيل	8.50مساءً 
ملا عبد الحسين آل ليث	حسينية آل ليث	9.00 مساءً 
ملا حسن آل شهاب	حسينية أحمد عبد الكريم	9.00 مساءً 
الشيخ أمين محفوظ	حسينية السليمان	9.30 مساءً 
الشيخ صلاح المغرور	حسينية المعراج	9.45 مساءً 
الشيخ سعيد الخويلدي	حسينية الشباب	10.30مساءً[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]جدول القراءات الحسينية بالأوجام

الخطيب                       المكان	                          الزمان
الشيخ علي بن جواد 	حسينية آل مبارك	7:00 – 7:40 صباحاً
السيد عدنان الهاشم 	حسينية آل عاشور	3:45 – 4:25 عصراً
الشيخ سعيد المرهون 	حسينية أولاد دخيل	4:00 – 4:40 عصراً
الشيخ عبد الحميد العباس 	الحسينية الشرقية - السنان 	4:35 – 5:15 عصراً
الشيخ جعفر الناصر 	مسجد الإمام علي  -الجنوبي
بعد صلاة العشاء
الشيخ منصور الطاهر 	حسينية ملا حسن	7:45- 8:25 ليلاً
السيد وجيه الهاشم 	مسجد الزهراء(عليها السلام)-(الشمالي)	8:00 – 8:40 ليلاً
الشيخ علي بن جواد 	حسينية آل مبارك	8:30- 9:10 ليلاً
الشيخ عبد الودود أبو زيد 	حسينية الحاج عبد الرحيم "رحمه الله" 	8:30- 9:10 ليلاً
الشيخ أمين المحفوظ 	حسينية آل عاشور	8:40 – 9:20 ليلاً
الشيخ عبد الأمير الصايغ 	منزل الحاج محمد المرزوق "رحمه الله" 	9:15 – 9:55 ليلاً
الشيخ فيصل العوامي 	حسينية المرزوق	9:30 – 10:10 ليلاً
الشيخ محمد أبو زيد 	مسجد الإمام علي -الجنوبي	10:00 – 10:40 ليلاً 
الشيخ حسن سلاط 	حسينية الحاج عبد الرحيم "رحمه الله" 	10:15 – 10:55 ليلاً
السيد ضياء الخباز	الحسينية الشرقية - السنان 	10:40 – 11:20 ليلاً

جدول القراءات الحسينية بالهفوف

الخطيب                       المكان	                 الزمان
الملا عطية الحدب 	حسينية العامر - المسلخ	6 صباحاً
الملا أحمد السماعيل 	الحسينية العباسية القديمة - الرقيات	6 صباحاً
الشيخ عبد الله الدار 	حسينية البوخمسين - الفوارس	6 صباحاً
الملا  حسن الكنين 	حسينية  غواص - الرقيات	6.10 صباحاً
الشيخ عبد الرحيم القرقوش 	حسينية الشواف - اليحي	6.45 صباحاً
الشيخ منير الكويتي 	حسينية الجوادية	7 صباحاً
السيد موسى الموسوي 	الحسينية الحيدرية - الكوت	7 صباحاً
الشيخ عبد الله الدار 	حسينية الرمضان - الفاضلية	8 صباحاً
الشيخ عبد الرحيم القرقوش 	الحسينية العباسية  الكبيرة - الرقيات	8 صباحاً
الشيخ عبد الجليل الأمير 	حسينية الأمير - التعاون	8 صباحاً
الشيخ عادل الشواف 	مسجد الإمام علي  - سوق التمر
12.30 ظهراً
الملا أحمد السماعيل 	مسجد الإمام الحسن - زقيجان	12.30 ظهراً
الملا أحمد الأمير 	حسينية سادة المسلم - الرقيات	12.30 ظهراً
الملا محمد المسيري 	حسينية الحيدرية - الكوت	2 عصراً
الملا عطية الحدب 	حسينية الغزال - الحداديد	3 عصراً
الملا علي العياش 	حسينة غواص - الرقيات	3 عصراً
الشيخ نور الدين العبد الله 	حسينية الحداديد - الحداديد	3 عصراً
الشيخ نور الدين العبد الله 	حسينية الحرز - الكوت	3.45 عصراً
الملا محمد المسيري 	حسينية العامر - المسلخ	4 عصراً
الشيخ محمد المسلم 	الحسينية العباسية الكبيرة - الرقيات	4 عصراً
الشيخ علي الشبيث 	حسينية سادة المسلم - الرقيات	4.45 عصراً
الملا محمد المسيري 	حسينية الشواف - زقيجان	4.45 عصراً
الملا عطية الحدب 	حسينية اليوسف - النعاثل	5 عصراً
الشيخ راضي السلمان 	مسجد الإمام الحسن  - بعد صلاة المغرب
6.15 مساءً
الملا محمد المسيري 	حسينية الحيدرية - الرقيات	6.30 مساءً
الشيخ عبد الجبار الراشد 	حسينية الرسول الأعظم - بعد صلاة المغرب	6.30 مساءً
الملا حسن الكنين 	حسينية القريشي - الرقيات	6.30 مساءً
الملا عطية الحدب 	حسينية الإمام المصلح - بعد صلاة المغرب	6.30 مساءً
الشيخ جواد الجاسم 	حسينية الحواج - بعد صلاة المغرب	6.30 مساءً
الشيخ عادل الشواف 	حسينية الشواف - زقيجان	6.45 مساءً
الشيخ محمد المسلم 	حسينية غواص - الرقيات	7 مساءً
الشيخ هاني الصنابير 	حسينية الغدير - بعد صلاة المغرب	7 مساءً
الملا يوسف البلادي 	حسينية البحراني - اليحي	7 مساءً
الشيخ علي الشبيث 	حسينية الحداديد - القطان	7 مساءً
الملا عبد الله البن حاجي 	حسينية اليوسف - النعاثل	7 مساءً
الشيخ محمد المشيقري 	حسينية أم البنين - النزهة	7 مساءً
الشيخ نور الدين العبد الله 	حسينية العبد النبي - المحدود	7 مساءً
الملا عطية الحدب 	الحسينية الفاطمية	7 مساءً
السيد محمد العلوي السادة 	حسينية الشاوي - الكوت	7 مساءً
الشيخ جواد الجاسم 	حسينية البوعلي - الفاضلية	7.30 مساءً
الملا أحمد السماعيل 	حسينية العامر (بوسعيد) - زقيجان	7.30 مساءً
السيد محمد العلوي 	حسينية الخطام - المزرع	8 مساءً
الشيخ عبد الرحيم القرقوش 	حسينية الشهاب - الفاضلية	8 مساءً
الشيخ  عادل الشواف 	حسينية سادة المسلم - الرقيات	8 مساءً
الملا عبد الستار الطويل 	حسينية السبطين ( البوجبارة ) - اليحي	8 مساءً
الشيخ عبد الجليل الأمير 	حسينية السليمان - المسلخ	8 مساءً
الشيخ عادل بو خمسين 	حسينية الخرس - النزهه	8.15 مساءً
الشيخ عبد الله الدار 	حسينية الإمام الباقر  - البوزيد
8.15 مساءً
الشيخ نور الدين العبد الله 	الحسنية العلوية - الفاضلية	8.15 مساءً
الملا علي الشقران 	حسينية العامر - المسلخ	8.30 مساءً
الملا أحمد العوض 	حسينية العوض - النعاثل	8.30 مساءً
الملا عطية الحدب 	حسينية السبطين ( البوجبارة ) - اليحي	8.30 مساءً
الشيخ راضي السلمان 	حسينية البو علي - الفاضلية	8.30 مساءً
الشيخ جواد الجاسم 	حسينية العيسى - اليحي	8.30 مساءً
الملا عبد الله الغدير 	الحسينية العباسية القديمة - الرقيات	9 مساءً
الشيخ علي الشبيث 	الحسينية العباسية الكبيرة - بعد القراءة  عزاء	9 مساءً
الشيخ عبد الرحيم القرقوش 	حسينية الموسى - اليحي	9 مساءً
الملا أحمد السماعيل 	حسينية السبتي - زقيجان	9 مساءً
الشيخ راضي السلمان 	حسينية الزهراء - الفيصلية (الفلو)	9.15 مساءً
الشيخ عادل الشواف 	حسينية الخرس - النزهة	9.15 مساءً
الشيخ هاني الصانابير 	حسينية الرمضان - الفاضلية	10 مساءً
ملا حسن الكنين	الحسينية الرضوية - النسيج	10 مساءً[/align]

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

مأجورين
بس اخوي عندي سؤال
ما في نقل مباشر من داخل الحسينيات؟؟

لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مشكور

يعطيك ربي العافية..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه يابونورا

 بس عاد وين القديح والناصره

  ليش مو ضمن القائمه

  جزاك الله كل خير

  شمعه

----------


## شجن

شكراً لك 

وبارك الله فيك

اسمح لي فقد نقلت الجدول الى منتدى أخر

----------


## دمعه حزن

ألف شكر لابو نوره

تسلم على المشاركة الطيبة

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

جزاك الله خيراً .. وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك

دمت على محبة النبي وآله عليهم السلام

ما ننحرم منك اخوووي

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

يعطيك العافية بونورة شاكرين ومقدرين جهودكم معنا

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]مشكور اخوي
وعطاك الله ألف عافية[/align]

----------


## fox

أخي الكريم مشكور وما قصرت
حبيت بس أقولك ان هناك بعض الأخطاء في الجدول 
فالملا عبد الرسول مريض  ولن يقرأ ادعو له بالشفاء والصحة والعافيه بحق عليل كربلاء
وسوف يقرأ السيد منير الخباز في حسينية السنان الساعة 9 أو 9:30 لست متأكد

----------

